# My 8 years old female Indian Star



## Elgin08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, here's some pictures of my girl.


----------



## elegans (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice looking star. Congrats Douglas


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 28, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Elgin....your "Star" is beautiful.


----------



## Elgin08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Plucky said:


> is this the indian star that passed away?



Nope, this belongs to me. The one that passed away was rescued from a box beside a rubbish bin.


----------



## koo82 (Oct 31, 2008)

very nice star. she is so pretty. any secret to make it so pretty


----------



## tortoise_addict (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful Star. I have been really looking at those lately. There were a few babies at the reptile show today. Your lucky


----------



## tortoise_lover (Nov 2, 2008)

how long its carapace? nice istar bro..


----------



## torto_x (Nov 2, 2008)

nice pattern and shape, elgin. has she been with u for 8 years?


----------



## Elgin08 (Jan 5, 2009)

koo82 said:


> very nice star. she is so pretty. any secret to make it so pretty



No secret, just lots of veggies and suppliments once everyweek.



tortoise_addict said:


> Beautiful Star. I have been really looking at those lately. There were a few babies at the reptile show today. Your lucky



Cool! I've always love star tortoise, you should get some...



tortoise_lover said:


> how long its carapace? nice istar bro..



Thanks bro, each carapace approx 1.5" - 2".



torto_x said:


> nice pattern and shape, elgin. has she been with u for 8 years?



Thanks torto! Nope, its been with me for only 2+ years. My friend wanted to put it up for sale, hence I bought her over when she is 6.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 6, 2009)

each carapace approx 1.5" - 2".

Where and how does this fit in??? What is/and the purpose of that blue stuff?

NERD


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 6, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> each carapace approx 1.5" - 2".
> 
> Where and how does this fit in??? What is/and the purpose of that blue stuff?
> 
> NERD



 Nerd beat me to my questions. I was thinking you meant scute and typed carapace? Is the blue stuff the small animal fluffy bedding?


----------



## Elgin08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> > each carapace approx 1.5" - 2".
> ...



Its carefresh bedding, bought it cos it matches my blue fiber glass tank. Hahaha..


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 10, 2009)

Beautiful tort.

Evan


----------

